# a choice for space



## GJM0107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Heya guys,

I'm having a problem with what to do with my setup.
I bought the following components:
Hauppauge TV-card --> PCI
X-fi soundcard --> PCI-e
dual slot graphics card --> PCI-e 2.0 x16 

I you look at this picture 





you will see from top to bottom: PCI-e X4, PCI-e X16, PCI, PCI, PCI-e X16, PCI-e X16

With all this info known, they're 2 options:
X-fi, dual slot graphics card, TV-card, keeping bottom two PCI-e X16 empty---> card is above the TV-card (may block airflow?)
X-fi, empty PCI-e X16, TV-card in one of the two PCI, dual slot graphics card covering bottom two PCI-e X16--> problem: it's directly above the PSU and may warm up through hot air going up from PSU.

So bottomline: what setup to choose?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 16, 2009)

The first setup sounds best, however It depends on how long your TV card is.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 16, 2009)

Put your graphics card in top slot
Your tv card in second pci
then xfi in one of the lower pci-e slots!


----------



## GJM0107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thnx Asylum, but it's a dual slot so I stil end up with my TV-card under my dual slot graphics card


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 16, 2009)

does your TV card block the cards intake at all?


----------



## Asylum (Jun 16, 2009)

It wont matter unless its blocking it completly.
If there is a small amount of space it will have enough room to pull in air!!
Just be sure to turn up the fan speed on your card when you boot up before you play your games!! You should always increase your fan speed before gaming anyway!!
If you dont know how just ask and we will show you!!


----------



## GJM0107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well thnx for all the input 
And it blocks the fan thats about midway (it's a 4890 toxic vapor-x) the card but the tv-card stop directly after the fan, so it just blocks the fan


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 16, 2009)

first option should be the best....


----------



## GJM0107 (Jun 16, 2009)

but how much heat does a PSU produce and it will influence the card, I guess?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 16, 2009)

PSU dont produce much heat because it's cooled indepently by a massive 12cm fan

so dont worry about it..

best solution is to add watercooling blocks to your GPU...
:lollol:


----------

